# Is LA NorCal or SoCal?



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

I may be heading to Los Angles in the next month or so and I'm looking for a local hook up. So it LA SoCal? I wouldn't think it's NorCal.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Socal.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

sonicsuby said:


> Socal.


Thank God.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Zignzag said:


> Thank God.


Amen to that.


----------



## Brainstump (Jan 26, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> I may be heading to Los Angles in the next month or so and I'm looking for a local hook up. So it LA SoCal? I wouldn't think it's NorCal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Dude, LA's rides are in the Western Canada forum.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Actually I think its on the outskirts of Phoenix.


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought LA was annexed to Mexico.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*They tried*



Pinch said:


> I thought LA was annexed to Mexico.


Mexico didn't want it


----------



## FOCKER (May 7, 2006)

why not? they're here arent they?


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> So it LA SoCal? I wouldn't think it's NorCal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Nah, Its between Tx and Ms
See here:
http://tinyurl.com/yoopr3

Sheesh, geography levels around here...  :winker:


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Isn't LA living in Austin?


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm from So. Cal and right now I'm in Nor. Cal working. All I can say to Zignzag and you other Northerners is thank God for this rain your getting hit with, because I need to drain and refill my pool this month. Suckers!


----------



## sactojesse (Apr 19, 2004)

:madman: 

And this isn't a trick question like: Is Kansas City in Kansas or Missouri?


----------



## cogswell23 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ken in KC said:


> I may be heading to Los Angles in the next month or so and I'm looking for a local hook up. So it LA SoCal? I wouldn't think it's NorCal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


I'm sorry, but are you for real? Have you gone to school? Do you own an atlas? Ever heard of Google?

Sad sad sad state of affairs, man.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Q: How many NorCal kids does it take to change a light bulb?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A: Hella!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

norcal isn't norcal anyway its midcal - take that, atlas geeks


----------



## chainsmoker (Apr 20, 2004)

*La*

Lower Alabama

sid


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Your water doesnt come from Nor. Cal*



sandblast said:


> I'm from So. Cal and right now I'm in Nor. Cal working. All I can say to Zignzag and you other Northerners is thank God for this rain your getting hit with, because I need to drain and refill my pool this month. Suckers!


it comes from the colorado river...nor. cal water comes from hetch hetchy. Its tastes ALOT better..


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

jrm said:


> it comes from the colorado river...nor. cal water comes from hetch hetchy. Its tastes ALOT better..


Trust me, it is a lot more complicated than that.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Long live the State of Jefferson.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

cogswell23 said:


> I'm sorry, but are you for real? Have you gone to school? Do you own an atlas? Ever heard of Google?
> 
> Sad sad sad state of affairs, man.


Geeze ... you've been on this board almost a year and you haven't figured it out yet? K in K is totally for fake.

Kn.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I vote we give SoCal and S FL to Mexico and Cuba respectively, and take BC in exchange.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Q: How many NorCal kids does it take to screw in a light bulb?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A: We don't screw in light bulbs. We screw in hot tubs.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> I vote we give SoCal and S FL to Mexico and Cuba respectively, and take BC in exchange.


Why give up a 12 month riding season and all the bike companies based is SoCal?


----------



## stealthmarin (Jul 31, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> norcal isn't norcal anyway its midcal - take that, atlas geeks


But it is known as Norcal still -- based on common perception. Further up north is know as "hella far up north, damn."


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahaha:madmanon't you know geography, it is a sad state of affairs when you don't know where LA is in relation to NOR * CAL:yikes: I did go to school in CO so I occasionally was asked by people if I lived on the beach, or in the mountains and the look on thier faces was priceless when I told them I was 2 hours from either! I will say this though, some people just don't get the size of the state so I'll clarify for them. I live outside of Sac, I am approximately a 6-7 hour drive at 80 mph from Oregon and a 10-11 hour drive from Mexico at 80 mph. Both not counting any traffic that I may hit along the way and a straight shot up or down I-5.


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

thats why I love living in New Jersey where the beach and skiing are both an hour away. and you can drive across the entire state in two hours tops:thumbsup:


----------



## Downhill Dawg (Nov 22, 2004)

Zignzag said:


> Q: How many NorCal kids does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

being norcal (born redding, lived weaverville and crescent city)

Norcal starts at Ukiah on the 101, or if you are on the 5, 3 inches north of the sac intl airport.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

albino rhino said:


> the look on thier faces was priceless when I told them I was 2 hours from either! I will say this though, some people just don't get the size of the state so I'll clarify for them. I live outside of Sac, I am approximately a 6-7 hour drive at 80 mph from Oregon and a 10-11 hour drive from Mexico at 80 mph. Both not counting any traffic that I may hit along the way and a straight shot up or down I-5.


Try having relatives coming in from Europe.... I'm east of SF a bit. Day one they want to go to San Francisco, next day, disney land, next day Tahoe, then a hop to the Grand Canyon. By car!!. Ummm, no.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

smalbikpro said:


> I love living in New Jersey


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

smalbikpro said:


> thats why I love living in New Jersey where the beach and skiing are both an hour away. and you can drive across the entire state in two hours tops:thumbsup:


Yeah, but the surf sux and those are not mountains, those are hills  JK (ex New Yorker, livin in San Diego 10 yrs.)


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

Giving away SoCal would mean losing:

Intense
Turner
Ventana
Chumba
Manitou (well, maybe they won't be missed )
Azonic
Foes
Bike Magazine
Mountain Bike Action Magazine (definitely won't be missed:thumbsup
Decline Magazine
Mountain Biking Magazine
Flow Magazine
just to name some off the top of my head.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

G-Ryder said:


> Yeah, but the surf sux and those are not mountains, those are hills  JK (ex New Yorker, livin in San Diego 10 yrs.)


I drove through New Jersey once, I will never go back. And ya, mountains on the east coast...maybe a few million years ago. Left coast is the best coast  .


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

Fremont represent!!![/QUOTE]

Fremont, in the house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*So Coy, So Clever: Geography Police...*

Ah the rapier wit of the inbred and ignorant. It always brings a smile to my face. For those of you who failed the "read for context" portion of school, I apologize for not communicating clearly. In an attempt to assist you, I resubmit my original post for your benefit:

I may be heading to Los Angles in the next month or so and I'm looking for a local hook up. *So in terms of classification and designation at MTBR in the regional forums where I would presumably be able to ask for a local hook up,* is LA SoCal? I wouldn't think *LA would be catagorized in the NorCal forum but since I'm not from CA and I rarely visit the regional forums, I would appreciate knowing in which forum I would post a request for a local hook up.*

Hopefully this edit of my original post has cleared up my earlier miscommunication and helps you better understand the intent behind my post.

The quite fake and rather ignorant Ken in KC.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Zignzag said:


> .A: We don't screw in light bulbs. We screw in hot tubs.











NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Labeled for life....*



K'Endo said:


> Geeze ... you've been on this board almost a year and you haven't figured it out yet? K in K is totally for fake.
> 
> Kn.


One little boob job and a colegen touch up on my lips and I'm labeled for life with you. How come you're so mean?


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: Ken, I must say at least you have some humor about the whole thing! We are just razzing you and having a little fun, as I said earlier many people look at a map and just don't get the size of the state, it's cool. I can't tell you how far overland park is from KC, even though I have been to both, and I sure as heck can't tell you if its in Kansas or Missouri! LA is in Southern California, post on that board as I know there are many people who would help you out, and if you make it up to Nor cal, Let me know, we'll introduce you to some of the finest singletrack anywhere!:cornut: It'll be Hella Sweet!


----------



## sactojesse (Apr 19, 2004)

Ken, thanks for being a good sport despite our collective sarcasm/ridicule. :thumbsup: 

As to your question, opinions will vary as to where the NorCal/SoCal split lies, but it's unanimously held that Los Angeles is in SoCal. Geographically, the split is somewhere in Monterey County, which leaves the Bay Area (San Francisco/San Jose/Oakland megalopolis) barely into the northern half. (That's why you get the snickering from the self-proclaimed "true" northern Californians from Humboldt County, Chico, and Redding.) As I've seen the regional forums function, it appears that Monterey County and Fresno fall into NorCal, while SLO County and Bakersfield fall into the SoCal forum. I have no idea where I'd post if I were asking questions about Tulare County though.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Group Hug....*



sactojesse said:


> Ken, thanks for being a good sport despite our collective sarcasm/ridicule. :thumbsup:
> 
> As to your question, opinions will vary as to where the NorCal/SoCal split lies, but it's unanimously held that Los Angeles is in SoCal. Geographically, the split is somewhere in Monterey County, which leaves the Bay Area (San Francisco/San Jose/Oakland megalopolis) barely into the northern half. (That's why you get the snickering from the self-proclaimed "true" northern Californians from Humboldt County, Chico, and Redding.) As I've seen the regional forums function, it appears that Monterey County and Fresno fall into SoCal, while SLO County and Bakersfield fall into the SoCal forum. I have no idea where I'd post if I were asking questions about Tulare County though.


No worries. I'm actually a SoCal native. I was born in Riverside. Of course my parents moved to KC when I was three, but in technicalities, I'm hella local brah....

I would think that my SoCal/NorCal knowledge would come to me on some instinctual level but I suppose that's not the case.

albino rhino: Overland Park is 10-15 minutes from Kansas City (Missouri) but I understand large distances. Have you ever had the pleasure of a drive across Kansas to reach a real mountain biking destination? It's a joy. And by joy, I mean it sucks. Golden waves of grain my ass.

I'll drop an email to the SoCal forum if my plans come to pass. And I need to get out to CA anyhow to ride someday anyhow. Maybe I can hit LA and then head over to SanFran for the weekend, after all, it's only like 1/2 an inch apart on a map.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

I am an LA rider who thinks New Jersey is a beautiful place. Most people associate all of Jersey with the Hudson River, Newark and track suits, but the rest of the state is green and gorgeous. It really is the Garden State.

I'd buy a place in Montclair NJ if I had to relocate to the Tri State area.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Ken in KC said:


> I may be heading to Los Angles in the next month or so and I'm looking for a local hook up. So it LA SoCal? I wouldn't think it's NorCal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


As an Oregonian I do not even consider Marin County as Norcal. It is only half way up the state!


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

[Replied to the wrong post! ]

Ali


----------



## hobbers (Aug 26, 2006)

smalbikpro said:


> thats why I love living in New Jersey where the beach and skiing are both an hour away. and you can drive across the entire state in two hours tops:thumbsup:


If you can stand the smell ...


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> Giving away SoCal would mean losing:
> 
> Intense
> Turner
> ...


Might want to check your geography on where Ventana is located. I do like my Turner, but I'll take the builders we've got up here. (Ventana, Ritchey, Sycip, Jericho, Soul Craft, Rock Lobster, Hunter, etc.)

-Derek


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

Ken in KC said:


> albino rhino: Overland Park is 10-15 minutes from Kansas City (Missouri) but I understand large distances. Have you ever had the pleasure of a drive across Kansas to reach a real mountain biking destination? It's a joy. And by joy, I mean it sucks. Golden waves of grain my ass.


Yeah I have lived in Limon, Co, maybe not Kansas, but still on the whole golden waves of grain my ass front. I just remember when I told people where I lived the first response was I'm sorry the second was I got stopped there in a Blizzard once! That is a long drive to even just get to Denver from Limon, I can't imagine from KC what it's like. When I lived there I spent every weekend back in Fort Collins just so I could meet women with more than one tooth!:madman:


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> I'll drop an email to the SoCal forum if my plans come to pass. And I need to get out to CA anyhow to ride someday anyhow. Maybe I can hit LA and then head over to SanFran for the weekend, after all, it's only like 1/2 an inch apart on a map.


Hey, come on up. We'll hook ya up somewhere, somehow.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> I may be heading to Los Angles in the next month or so and I'm looking for a local hook up. So it LA SoCal? I wouldn't think it's NorCal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Norcal is where it rains. This is LA (SoCal 2/28/2007)


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You forgot...*



derek said:


> Might want to check your geography on where Ventana is located. I do like my Turner, but I'll take the builders we've got up here. (Ventana, Ritchey, Sycip, Jericho, Soul Craft, Rock Lobster, Hunter, etc.)
> 
> -Derek


white brothers.

Ooooh.... sexy stuff!










I grew up in Marin County. Marin is definitely considered Nor*Cal... at least by Marinites.

The whole Nor/SoCal thing is between the San Francisco and LA areas.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Socal is in West Teaxas


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> Giving away SoCal would mean losing:
> 
> Ventana
> .





What??? Ventana is in Norcal dude...(a little socal lingo for ya). Unless Rancho Cordova has recently been annexed by Santee.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

derek said:


> Might want to check your geography on where Ventana is located. I do like my Turner, but I'll take the builders we've got up here. (Ventana, Ritchey, Sycip, Jericho, Soul Craft, Rock Lobster, Hunter, etc.)
> 
> -Derek


Norcal also boasts Specialized, and Santa Cruz.


----------



## classiccanadianblizzard (Apr 26, 2006)

LA is still there?? I thought the big one finally hit...so whats with the documentary about Escape from LA starring Kurt russell?? Youy mean that wasnt real?


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

*We can move their office.*



zon said:


> What??? Ventana is in Norcal dude...(a little socal lingo for ya). Unless Rancho Cordova has recently been annexed by Santee.


From Ventana's website:
"From their sexy CNC machined suspension pieces down to their smallest cable stop, every piece, of every Ventana frame, is painstakingly produced by Ventana. While other so called manufacturers market "Hand-Built, American" bikes actually built by large production houses in the U.S. and Taiwan, Ventanas are truly born and manufactured in the same region as the sport itself -Northern California."

FYI
Another great Norcal bike company http://www.stevepottsbicycles.com/


----------

